# Here is the official marketing material for the Canon RF 16mm f/2.8 STM, Canon RF 100-400mm f/5.6-8 IS USM and accessories



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2021)

> Below is the official marketing material for the upcoming Canon RF 16mm f/2.8 STM, Canon RF 100-400mm f/5.6-8 IS USM and accessories that will be announced tomorrow.
> Canon RF 16mm f/2.8 STM
> Compact, versatile, speedy, and affordable, the new RF16mm F2.8 STM lens is a terrific complement to any EOS R series digital camera. Offering an ultra-wide angle of view and a bright f/2.8 aperture, it’s an excellent choice whether taking interior photos in tight spaces, seeking out the perfect landscape or as the perfect webcam lens when used in combination with an EOS camera and EOS Webcam Utility on a video call.
> With a 16mm F2.8 lens, you can experiment with enhancing perspectives, capturing starscapes, or with the close focusing distance of 13cm, get up close to your subject while still keeping the background more visible. Video users will find this ultra-wide lens a natural for vlogging, especially with its supremely lightweight.
> With its remarkable combination of optical excellence and...



Continue reading...


----------



## Don Miguel (Sep 14, 2021)

It doesn't matter what they announce or when it's supposed to be available because they can't make enough of what everyone already wants . . .


----------



## danfaz (Sep 14, 2021)

Now I know what the ST-E10 is for, thanks!


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 14, 2021)

I guess people loved adapting their EF lenses to the new RF mount SO MUCH that now they have the opportunity of adapting their old hot shoe accessories to the new hot shoe mount! (Must be a lucrative business model that keeps people buying new equipment so they don't have to adapt.)

I'm a bit shocked to see that the new multi-function shoe does not appear to be backwards compatible with Canon's existing speedlight transmitter (_*ST-E3-RT*_) and top of the line speedlights, such as the _*Speedlite EL-1?*_

The adapter _*AD-E1 *_won't be available until February of next year (per Nokishita), which kind of leaves people with the R3 a bit stranded from a flash perspective for several months, unless they buy the new ST-E10, which may or may not be possible to get at the same time as the R3 due to high demand and low availability.

Hopefully the silver lining from this is that Canon may develop some new flash units specifically with the multi-function shoe. The downside is that the new flashes would not work with older bodies (same dilemma as buying RF lenses for the R). I would love to see some smaller mid-grade flashes released with rechargeable lithium-ion batteries.

p.s. I hope I have mis-interpreted the lack of backwards compatibility. I've based my comments on the description for the AD-E1.


----------



## H. Jones (Sep 14, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> I guess people loved adapting their EF lenses to the new RF mount SO MUCH that now they have the opportunity of adapting their old hot shoe accessories to the new hot shoe mount! (Must be a lucrative business model that keeps people buying new equipment so they don't have to adapt.)
> 
> I'm a bit shocked to see that the new multi-function shoe does not appear to be backwards compatible with Canon's existing speedlight transmitter (_*ST-E3-RT*_) and top of the line speedlights, such as the _*Speedlite EL-1?*_
> 
> ...



At $39 dollars, it's not a massive purchase, but that is another surprise to find out the new hotshoe isn't compatible. 

At that price, I would hazard a guess the adapter is probably a small piece of metal that locks into the multi-function shoe with a hotshoe on top of it, so hopefully that means that it won't be difficult to make and sell lots of.


----------



## danfaz (Sep 14, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> I'm a bit shocked to see that the new multi-function shoe does not appear to be backwards compatible with Canon's existing speedlight transmitter (_*ST-E3-RT*_) and top of the line speedlights, such as the _*Speedlite EL-1?*_


Same, especially considering how new the EL-1 and ST-E3-RT version 2 are.


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 14, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> At $39 dollars, it's not a massive purchase, but that is another surprise to find out the new hotshoe isn't compatible.
> 
> At that price, I would hazard a guess the adapter is probably a small piece of metal that locks into the multi-function shoe with a hotshoe on top of it, so hopefully that means that it won't be difficult to make and sell lots of.


It's not the price I'm concerned with, but the lack of availability at launch. It not even being released until four months after the R3, and who knows how long it will take to be readily available. 

Eventually some markets may choose to include the adapter with the R3, just like EF-RF adapters were included with some R body purchases. I would be a nice gesture that I don't expect to see in the US, but who knows? Special deal for those who pre-order like Canon Canada did for R5 preorders?

It's also disappointing to know that all of the hot shoe accessories we already own will not be natively compatible with the R3. If you forget your little adapter, you can't use your transmitters, speedlites, or microphones that day? It's convenient to have equipment that is natively compatible with all of your bodies, and adds redundancy or reduces risk.


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 14, 2021)

danfaz said:


> Same, especially considering how new the EL-1 and ST-E3-RT version 2 are.


And Expensive!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Hopefully the silver lining from this is that Canon may develop some new flash units specifically with the multi-function shoe.


The ST-E10 has no batteries, it draws power from the camera. The press release footnote about the blackout-free EVF states:

_Blackout(s) may occur in some cases; such as when the built-in memory is full or when the flash battery is fully recharged after the battery ran out during continuous shooting._

So, perhaps equally powerful but smaller flashes because the smaller batteries that draw power from the body and are constantly being recharged. Or no battery and just a big capacitor to recharge.


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> The ST-E10 has no batteries, it draws power from the camera. The press release footnote about the blackout-free EVF states:
> 
> _Blackout(s) may occur in some cases; such as when the built-in memory is full or when the flash battery is fully recharged after the battery ran out during continuous shooting._
> 
> So, perhaps equally powerful but smaller flashes because the smaller batteries that draw power from the body and are constantly being recharged. Or no battery and just a big capacitor to recharge.


Yes, this would be really interesting! Hoping to hear about these potential advantages tomorrow.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm not mad at the backwards compatible hotshoe. I like the idea of advancing to a next gen technology. Just hope there continues to be adoption of it as a standard so we can have a plethora of new peripherals that can be powered by the camera and have better camera-device communication.


----------



## fastprime (Sep 14, 2021)

Unexpected, but it's pretty cool the 100-400 works with the extenders.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Sep 14, 2021)

"Capturing starscapes" sounds promising. I'll still wait for the reviews. With the RF mount, Canon tends to cut corners sometimes and rely on digital distortion correction.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> With the RF mount, Canon tends to *cut corners *sometimes and rely on digital distortion correction.


Indeed. Both figuratively and literally.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Sep 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Indeed. Both figuratively and literally.


Yes, the pun was intended!


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 14, 2021)

13cm focus distance of 16mm is great, now I really want a APS-C RF body


----------



## subtraho (Sep 14, 2021)

Still feels very bizarre that the lenses they're announcing alongside the R3 are both squarely consumer-grade. No fancy new L glass to shiny-up the announcement?


----------



## H. Jones (Sep 14, 2021)

subtraho said:


> Still feels very bizarre that the lenses they're announcing alongside the R3 are both squarely consumer-grade. No fancy new L glass to shiny-up the announcement?


I think the point is for the R3 to drum up the hype and get eyes on it, and then give everyday people who can't afford the R3 something they *can* buy, a $300 or $650 lens, when they click on the news about a $6000 camera.


Off of that topic, I'm shocked I didn't think of the fact that the 16mm F/2.8 was probably part of their recent EOS Webcam push that they've done over the pandemic. It looks to be the *perfect* companion for a cheap RF mount camera to be used as a webcam, it's wide, it's fast, and it's cheap.


----------



## aceflibble (Sep 14, 2021)

It's very telling that they even mention "minimal color blur" at all in the description of the 100-400. Usually they don't mention any kind of fringing other than to say it's been fully corrected; of course that rarely means wholly corrected and we always have to remember that what claims are made in any manufacturer's marketing text are always exaggerations. That they would acknowledge this lens has "minimal" fringing in their marketing speak means, by real world terms, fringing must be fairly strong. Which itself is not at all unexpected for a cheaper zoom lens which has prioritised size and price over optics, but it _is_ surprising to see them feel their marketing had to pay lip service to it.



Quarkcharmed said:


> "Capturing starscapes" sounds promising. I'll still wait for the reviews. With the RF mount, Canon tends to cut corners sometimes and rely on digital distortion correction.


Given how small it is, distortion is a given, but worse for astro is that it will be extremely, extremely shocking if the 16mm has anything_ less_ than 3 stops of vignetting. Bear in mind much larger RF lenses have come out with corners and sides 4 stops darker than the center, and the nearest EF prime, the 20mm f/2.8, has over 4 stops of vignette even despite being a much larger lens and not going as wide. Even regardless of the potential distortion, the kind of strong vignette that Canon has always tolerated on its wide primes, and the _increased_ vignetting they're tolerating on RF lenses, means most of this lens is going to be, what, t/5-5.6 on average across the frame; probably t/8 to the sides, maybe even close to t/11 in the deepest corners?



All-in-all, I still expect these two lenses to be perfectly servicable hobbyist lenses for anyone who wants or needs to prioritise size and cost over quality, but with every release it becomes increasingly clear that the standard for RF is going to be a heavily reliance on software correction for any non-L lens. The end result can still be fine—the Fuji XF line has hinged on opcodes and software for the last decade, and that system is perfectly good for most tasks—just nobody should be expecting corners to _not_ be cut in the process.


----------



## aceflibble (Sep 14, 2021)

subtraho said:


> Still feels very bizarre that the lenses they're announcing alongside the R3 are both squarely consumer-grade. No fancy new L glass to shiny-up the announcement?


The audience that actually buys cameras like the R3 already have the lenses they need and/or rent lenses on a per-job basis, anyway. These kinds of high-end, ultra-tough, full-time pro sports and news bodies are not the products which are designed to shift lenses. You'll get the occasional person owning a 24-70 and 70-200, maybe a few news shooters here and there who will buy a fast 50 or 35 as well, then all the sports shooters are just renting the EF 300, and either the EF or RF version of the 400 f/2.8 and, very rarely, the 600 f/4. And as Canon have already said, there's currently no real way to improve on the EF big whites, other than they made the RF adapter a permanent fixture on the 400 and 600 since those two lenses are _just_ heavy enough thats ome of the pros weren't confident attaching them to the regular adapter. So with no lenses to improve (which was always expected since the mirrorless flange distance is totally irrelevant to super-tele design) and with most of this market either already owning or renting lenses, it doesn't matter to Canon if they announce this body next to a pro lens or not.

The bodies that are designed to shift lenses tend to be more like the 5 and 6-series, or in EF the biggest lens-seller was actually the xxD (e.g. 90D) line. It's been the same with Nikon for decades, too. These integrated grip sports & news bodies are sold on their durability, reliability, connectivity and speed; they're not bodies which really show off lenses well and their audience doesn't buy a large number of lenses in any case.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 14, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> ...I hope I have mis-interpreted the lack of backwards compatibility. I've based my comments on the description for the AD-E1.


Yikes. I hope we are wrong. 

What would this mean for studio strobes? Canon doesn't make studio strobes and if correct, would this make every brand of transmitter for strobes unusable with the R3? One of the reasons I was looking forward to the R3 was the reduced viewfinder lag when shooting with studio strobes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Yikes. I hope we are wrong.
> 
> What would this mean for studio strobes? Canon doesn't make studio strobes and if correct, would this make every brand of transmitter for strobes unusable with the R3? One of the reasons I was looking forward to the R3 was the reduced viewfinder lag when shooting with studio strobes.


I presume the adapter will replicate the 'old' Canon hotshoe on top, physically and electronically. As such, if a 3rd party transmitter worked with your older Canon ILC, it will work with the R3 on the adapter (once it's available, which could be problematic for some).

Depending on your strobes, worst case scenario is you may be able to optically slave them. My PCB monolight works well when triggered that way. 

I had looked at the EL-1, but passed since I have four 600EX-RT units and an ST-E3-RT. Now I'll definitely wait for a new-style hotshoe Speedlite to come out. I may pick up the ST-E10 to remotely trigger my current Speedlites. OTOH, the adapter will add a little height, and the further off-axis the better.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 14, 2021)

Accessories:

ST-E10



DM-E1D




AD-E1


----------



## unfocused (Sep 14, 2021)

DBounce said:


> Accessories:
> 
> ST-E10
> View attachment 200175
> ...


Thanks. Looks like the AD-E1 is going to be needed for any kind of strobe or trigger. Not thrilled about this.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 14, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Thanks. Looks like the AD-E1 is going to be needed for any kind of strobe or trigger. Not thrilled about this.


Probably all future cameras and strobes will use this new hotshoe. This also keeps 3rd party out without use of additional adapters.


----------



## renlok (Sep 14, 2021)

who is expecting the Canon DM-E1D to be a good microphone?


----------



## unfocused (Sep 14, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> Probably all future cameras and strobes will use this new hotshoe. This also keeps 3rd party out without use of additional adapters.


Unfortunately that has huge ramifications for studio use. It's one thing to screw over Yongnuo, but Profoto, Broncolor, Elinchrom, etc.? 

Okay, going to take a deep breath and hope it's not as bad as it sounds. 

Why do I always get the feeling that with the R line the conversations at Canon go something like this:

Engineers: "Hey, we've got a brand new 70-200 lens design that retracts and is super compact." 

Marketing: "Great!"

Engineers: "Of course it won't take extenders."

Marketing: "Oh crap!"

Engineers: "Guess what, the new Canon R5 can shoot in 8K."

Marketing: Great!"

Engineers: "Of course it will overheat within minutes and make the camera unusable for hours."

Marketing: "Oh crap!"

Engineers: "We have a new 100-500 lens"

Marketing: "Great! Will it take extenders?"

Engineers: "Yes, but only from 300mm out."

Marketing: "Oh crap!"

Engineers: "We are completely redesigning hotshoes."

Marketing: "Just shoot us now."


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Unfortunately that has huge ramifications for studio use. It's one thing to screw over Yongnuo, but Profoto, Broncolor, Elinchrom, etc.?


It’s ‘screwing over’ in the same way that needing a simple mount adapter screws over users of EF lenses who buy an RF-mount MILC.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> It’s ‘screwing over’ in the same way that needing a simple mount adapter screws over users of EF lenses who buy an RF-mount MILC.


I know. I know. I'm praying that Canon hasn't done anything to keep third party studio strobes from working.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

unfocused said:


> I know. I know. I'm praying that Canon hasn't done anything to keep third party studio strobes from working.


I hear you, and I hope not. Although personally, I only have Canon stuff in the hotshoe. I used PocketWizards at one point, but they were wizards like Mickey Mouse as the Sorcerer's Apprentice.


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm wondering what the battery life on the R3 will be when powering external accessories like the speedlite transmitter and microphone. If the R3 is powering the lenses more, using more pins, and powering external devices, will the shots per charge be on the same level as the 1DXiii or closer to the R5?


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I hear





unfocused said:


> Unfortunately that has huge ramifications for studio use. It's one thing to screw over Yongnuo, but Profoto, Broncolor, Elinchrom, etc.?
> 
> Okay, going to take a deep breath and hope it's not as bad as it sounds.
> 
> ...


for hotshoe Marketing: Look no need for batteries for triggers and other accessories. I shoot Godox so yeah paying another 30-50 bucks for hot shoe adaptors(apart from lens adaptors) for future cameras is quite pain and given size it would be easy to misplace.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Sep 14, 2021)

I shoot Godox too, having the ability to adjust the light settings from the hot shoe trigger is a must these days I wouldn’t want to go back to the old days of having to adjust each light from the back of the strobe, that’s going backwards


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 14, 2021)

Plot twist: the hotshoe is partially backwards-compatible. You can mount non-weather sealed flashes directly, but not weather-sealed ones. 
No adapter needed:


Adapter needed:


New transmitter features:


----------



## degos (Sep 14, 2021)

aceflibble said:


> These integrated grip sports & news bodies are sold on their durability, reliability, connectivity and speed; they're not bodies which really show off lenses well and their audience doesn't buy a large number of lenses in any case.



The R3 is not solely designed for "sports & news".

In the marketing release for the R3, Canon refers to wildlife and nature photographers. And they absolutely do buy the biggest big whites. While most sports photographers are happy with 200-400, wildlife shooters often go to 1200mm. It's a pity the R3 doesn't have the resolution to make that more effective.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 14, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Plot twist: the hotshoe is partially backwards-compatible. You can mount non-weather sealed flashes directly, but not weather-sealed ones.
> No adapter needed:
> View attachment 200183
> 
> ...


Thanks. I feel a little better about this now, but still confused. Sounds like the rubber seals won’t fit over the new shoe, but wondering why the transmitter won’t fit. I don’t recall that having a rubber seal. Big question for me will be the Flashpoint/Godex transmitter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Plot twist: the hotshoe is partially backwards-compatible. You can mount non-weather sealed flashes directly, but not weather-sealed ones.
> No adapter needed:
> View attachment 200183
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Good to know the 270EX II that I have for use with my M-series cameras will work directly on the R3 if I’m desperate.

I preordered both the ST-E10 and the AD-E1.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Thanks. I feel a little better about this now, but still confused. Sounds like the rubber seals won’t fit over the new shoe, but wondering why the transmitter won’t fit. I don’t recall that having a rubber seal. Big question for me will be the Flashpoint/Godex transmitter.


The ST-E3-RT has the rubber gasket for weather sealing (both versions). The older ST-E2 (optical master) does not have the gasket and presumably would work directly on the R3.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> The ST-E3-RT has the rubber gasket for weather sealing (both versions). The older ST-E2 (optical master) does not have the gasket and presumably would work directly on the R3.


Thanks again Neuro, my ST-E3 is at work and I didn’t remember it had a gasket.


----------



## danfaz (Sep 14, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Plot twist: the hotshoe is partially backwards-compatible. You can mount non-weather sealed flashes directly, but not weather-sealed ones.
> No adapter needed:
> View attachment 200183
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks! I am still a bit miffed about this. I have the EL-1 and have the version 2 ST-E3-RT on pre-order to work with the EL-1. Fine for now, but I would reckon future cameras will have this new hotshoe?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

danfaz said:


> Wow, thanks! I am still a bit miffed about this. I have the EL-1 and have the version 2 ST-E3-RT on pre-order to work with the EL-1. Fine for now, but I would reckon future cameras will have this new hotshoe?


I would assume they will use this multi functional one going forward. Makes me glad I did not jump on the EL-1 when it came out! Presumably there will be new flash units for the new hotshoe, at some point.


----------



## danfaz (Sep 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I would assume they will use this multi functional one going forward. Makes me glad I did not jump on the EL-1 when it came out! Presumably there will be new flash units for the new hotshoe, at some point.


Ugh, now I'm kicking myself. Well, just need to keep my current kit for a few years I guess.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 14, 2021)

There is a part of me that wonders what happens if you just take the rubber gasket off the flash or transmitter. I seldom use flash in the rain anyway.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

unfocused said:


> There is a part of me that wonders what happens if you just take the rubber gasket off the flash or transmitter. I seldom use flash in the rain anyway.


Seems you can leave it on, the combination just won't be weather sealed. If that's true, I may not bother with the AD-E1 since that would only be needed for use in inclement weather, and I don't think I've ever used a flash in the rain.


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 14, 2021)

danfaz said:


> Wow, thanks! I am still a bit miffed about this. I have the EL-1 and have the version 2 ST-E3-RT on pre-order to work with the EL-1. Fine for now, but I would reckon future cameras will have this new hotshoe?


No way to know for sure, but a lot of people on this forum have posted that they expect to see the new hotshoe on all new Canon cameras moving forward. 
I think (based on a hunch but no evidence) that this might become a differentiating feature in the future. So I predict that we will see it on higher level bodies (R6ii, R5ii, R3, R1, etc.) but probably not more budget-friendly bodies like the RPii and upcoming rumored $800 camera. 
I'd love to be pleasantly surprised to see it in all bodies here on out, but I don't know how realistic it is to expect budget bodies to have premium hotshoes.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Seems you can leave it on, the combination just won't be weather sealed. If that's true, I may not bother with the AD-E1 since that would only be needed for use in inclement weather, and I don't think I've ever used a flash in the rain.


Yeah, I preordered the AD-E1, thinking that if I didn't, and I needed it, I might not be able to get one for another year.  After the R3 arrives and I try it out, I should have plenty of time to cancel and the cost is minimal even I decided to keep it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Yeah, I preordered the AD-E1, thinking that if I didn't, and I needed it, I might not be able to get one for another year.  After the R3 arrives and I try it out, I should have plenty of time to cancel and the cost is minimal even I decided to keep it.


I ordered the shoe adapter from Amazon and it was listed as released on Nov 30 just like R3.


----------



## aceflibble (Sep 14, 2021)

degos said:


> The R3 is not solely designed for "sports & news".
> 
> In the marketing release for the R3, Canon refers to wildlife and nature photographers. And they absolutely do buy the biggest big whites. While most sports photographers are happy with 200-400, wildlife shooters often go to 1200mm. It's a pity the R3 doesn't have the resolution to make that more effective.


These bodies _are_ used, only very rarely, by wildlife shooters, and the ones that do do typically only use them with the very longest lenses, like the 600mm f/4... which is already out in RF mount and which most of those users already own in EF. The question that was asked is why would Canon release this body without big pro sports+ lenses at the same time, and the answer remains the same: the people who buy this body don't rush to buy a whole lot of lenses and the few lenses that they do regularly use already exist and are not due for an update. That you step outside what Canon have said is the primary market and also included wildlife shooters does not change that.

Also, if you check out the wildlife pros who play with cameras at this sort of budget, you'd know that even with 600mm + 2x TC available, most are still opting for the additional 'reach' of high-density sensors like the R5, 7D2 and 5DS R—24mp 35mm is categorically not made for them—while most 1D X wildlife shooters who were not yet convinced by the existing R bodies are also not the market that will be swayed by this, since the major hurdles stopping them from switching mostly come down to the continuous battery life in the field and the lack of an optical viewfinder, which obviously are not problems the R3 sufficiently solves to beat the 1D X in those areas. (And it'll be a fair few generations before _any_ mirrorless camera can, if ever.)


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 14, 2021)

aceflibble said:


> These bodies _are_ used, only very rarely, by wildlife shooters, and the ones that do do typically only use them with the very longest lenses, like the 600mm f/4... which is already out in RF mount and which most of those users already own in EF. The question that was asked is why would Canon release this body without big pro sports+ lenses at the same time, and the answer remains the same: the people who buy this body don't rush to buy a whole lot of lenses and the few lenses that they do regularly use already exist and are not due for an update. That you step outside what Canon have said is the primary market and also included wildlife shooters does not change that.
> 
> Also, if you check out the wildlife pros who play with cameras at this sort of budget, you'd know that even with 600mm + 2x TC available, most are still opting for the additional 'reach' of high-density sensors like the R5, 7D2 and 5DS R—24mp 35mm is categorically not made for them—while most 1D X wildlife shooters who were not yet convinced by the existing R bodies are also not the market that will be swayed by this, since the major hurdles stopping them from switching mostly come down to the continuous battery life in the field and the lack of an optical viewfinder, which obviously are not problems the R3 sufficiently solves to beat the 1D X in those areas. (And it'll be a fair few generations before _any_ mirrorless camera can, if ever.)


A lot of wildlife photographers use the lenses that have not been released in RF mount yet, like the 200-400 F4, 500 F4, 400 F4 DO II, and 300 F2.8. If any of these had been announced alongside the R3, I am sure that there would have been lots of preorders from sports and wildlife shooters who are also preordering the R3. 
All of the lenses above are due (overdue!) for an update.


----------



## entoman (Sep 15, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> I guess people loved adapting their EF lenses to the new RF mount SO MUCH that now they have the opportunity of adapting their old hot shoe accessories to the new hot shoe mount! (Must be a lucrative business model that keeps people buying new equipment so they don't have to adapt.)
> 
> I'm a bit shocked to see that the new multi-function shoe does not appear to be backwards compatible with Canon's existing speedlight transmitter (_*ST-E3-RT*_) and top of the line speedlights, such as the _*Speedlite EL-1?*_
> 
> ...


Not sure why you think new guns won't work on older bodies - the flash contacts are unchanged, and the extra contacts don't seem to serve any flash-related purpose, unless I've missed something. Are you concerned that the extra contacts might *physically* prevent new guns being mounted on old cameras?


----------



## entoman (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm disappointed that Canon don't include lens hoods with any of their "budget" RF lenses. They do make them available separately, but at an extortionate price. Luckily the Chinese come to our rescue and make identical hoods that sell for a quarter of the price on eBay, and generally arrive within a week!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2021)

entoman said:


> Not sure why you think new guns won't work on older bodies - the flash contacts are unchanged, and the extra contacts don't seem to serve any flash-related purpose, unless I've missed something. Are you concerned that the extra contacts might *physically* prevent new guns being mounted on old cameras?


Have you seen the bottom of the ST-E10? Look Ma, no pins!




Here’s the ST-E3-RT for comparison (scale is different). 




While the new R3 hotshoe replicates the pin contacts of the old one, for the new flashes (if the ST-E10 is representative) all of the communication appears to be via the new ‘Lightning connector’-type contacts.

Also, those new contacts protrude toward the front of the camera, and I think that means they’d come up against the front of the old-style hotshoe and not allow a new flash to slide far enough forward to engage the locking pin (even if new flashes differ from the ST-E10 and have actual pin contacts).

So, I think there are both electronic and physical reasons that new flashes won’t work in old (pre-R3) cameras.


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 15, 2021)

entoman said:


> Not sure why you think new guns won't work on older bodies - the flash contacts are unchanged, and the extra contacts don't seem to serve any flash-related purpose, unless I've missed something. Are you concerned that the extra contacts might *physically* prevent new guns being mounted on old cameras?


This comment was based on the product description, which seemed to suggest an adapter would be needed for the hotshoe accessories that we already owned. Information subsequently released suggests the adapter is recommended to keep the system weather sealed but is not necessarily needed if you are OK not having weather sealing. I said in the comment that I hoped I was misinterpreting the description, and my hope came true. 

Canon AD-E1​For a seamless transition from your current hot shoe accessories to the multi-function shoe, the Multi-Function Shoe Adapter AD-E1 is the answer. The Multi-Function Shoe Adapter AD-E1 provides a reliable connection for dust and drip-proof Speedlite accessories that you may already own such as the
Speedlite EL-1, Speedlite 600EX II-RT, Speedlite 600EX-RT, Speedlite 580EX II, ST-E3-RT or OC-E3 flash cord..The shoe adapter will also hold current accessories such as shotgun mics and on-camera LED panels securely to the camera body with dual locking pins on the multi-function shoe side.


----------



## entoman (Sep 15, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Have you seen the bottom of the ST-E10? Look Ma, no pins!
> 
> While the new R3 hotshoe replicates the pin contacts of the old one, for the new flashes (if the ST-E10 is representative) all of the communication appears to be via the new ‘Lightning connector’-type contacts.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hadn't seen the illustrations.

I hope those lightning-type contacts aren't as fragile as they look. My wife just managed to snap off the lightning connector when unplugging it from my Mac keyboard...


----------

